# Home Media Room- Basement HELP Please!



## nyoko77 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey this is my first time posting and needless to say I'm really new to all this... We are developing our basement into a media room, planning to run a projector with fixed screen, cable, xbox and blue ray. We are huge NFL fans and will be watching football every Sunday on the projector screen as well as 2 65" Samsung UN65EH6000 tv's. Any advise or comments will be greatly appreciated!!!

Room Dimensions:
Size of (screen) wall: 14f length x 9f height
Length of room (wall to wall) 18f long

*Target size of screen ~100-115 inch*

What do you guys recommend in terms of hardware- projector and fixed screen (keeping in mind cable tv quality will be of highest importance). The basement is in the framing stage and we are thinking about 1 of the 3 below:

*Projector:*
1. Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 3020e, 
OR
2. Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 6020UB,
OR
3. Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 5010e


Biggest reason we like the Epson 3020/3020e is because of the wireless inputs upto 5 HDMI can be connected??? (THis will be beneficial during NFL season).

*Fixed Screen:*
HELP??!!!- what brand/size?

We live in Canada but travel to the US frequently, any comments, suggestions, etc will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As the scope of your thread is Front Projector and Screen specific, I have moved it over to our stellar Home Theater Projectors subforum. I believe it is here that you will receive the best possible advice.
All the best,
J


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

If this is your first foray into front projection, then any one of those Epsons will make you happy. They have plenty of lumens to light up a big screen and even will tolerate a little ambient light. For the screen depending on how far you plan on sitting from the screen, I think you target screen size is good. You could even go a little bigger (to maybe a 120" screen) and still be comfortable. Since you will be watching primarily sports, you will want to get a 16:9 ration screen. The ones at Monoprice are a good deal http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10829&cs_id=1082910&p_id=7969&seq=1&format=4#feedback. The one I linked to is a multi-format screen with masking for when you watch 2.35:1 movies. The masking will cover up those black bars you will have on the top and bottom of the screen. Unless you were willing to spend a lot more on a Vutec, Screen Innovation, Stewart Firehawk or the like, I don't see anything better than the Monoprice offerings. Good luck.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

As your main concern seems to be the highest picture quaility might I suggest one of the JVC D-ILA series....Maybe even one of the 4K output models....Ive installed 2 of these and they are EYE POPPING GORGEOUS / You will never leave your media room its that good...Since you mentioned having 2 - 65 inch displays I didnt think you were looking for low budget items but you didnt mention a price point specifically...
Also consider running all your video sources through a good Audio Video receicer ... that way youll only need 1 HDMI cable to your projector ....the receiver will do the video and audio source switching....

http://www.amazon.com/110IN-Cinema-Contour-Fixed-Frame/dp/B000293T48/ref=sr_1_51?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1368673806&sr=1-51&keywords=projector+screen


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

Go with the Epson 5020UBe. It is exactly the same as the 6020 in every aspect except for the 2:35 scope) and its way cheaper. 3D is amazing, almost 0 crosstalk (you have to be scanning the image instead of actually watching the movie to notice) Best Blacks for under $3K and its THX certified so the greyscale and colour is awesome (once tweaked). I love my 5020UBe (coming from 8350), its has the best bang for the buck on the market.


----------

